# Charge bricked



## dustin.mccutchen (Jul 30, 2011)

ok droid charge was rooted went to restore back to stock unrooted (was going to sell it) tried to flash using Odin with the pit file and stock one Odin went about half way and had a error phone turned off i tried to get the phone back into download mode to restart the process but i can't get the phone into download mode also i can't get the phone to boot up no Samsung logo nothing any help would be greatly appreciated 
thanks


----------



## adamthecashew (Jul 4, 2011)

Find the post p3 posted on mydroidworld for the ed1 odin file. In there you will also see the samsung pst program. Try that.


----------



## dustin.mccutchen (Jul 30, 2011)

syaoran12 said:


> Find the post p3 posted on mydroidworld for the ed1 odin file. In there you will also see the samsung pst program. Try that.


i can't get the pst program to see my charge i installed all the files in the folder and its does not find anything
also i can't get my phone into download mode


----------



## adamthecashew (Jul 4, 2011)

"dustin.mccutchen said:


> i can't get the pst program to see my charge i installed all the files in the folder and its does not find anything
> also i can't get my phone into download mode


Hmmm well the pst mode looks like a cell phone and a computer on your phones screen. I had cwm fail on my first day with this phone and pst saved me. Try another port with the usb cable.


----------



## codelinx (Jul 18, 2011)

http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/...harge-full-factory-tar-flashing-software.html

Heres a tidbit i looked up in GOOGLE lol :_con:

SEARCH TERM: *samsung droid charge pst flashing utility*
*About 127,000 results (0.19 seconds)* :angry:

Good luck man i feel your pain :wub: because i constantly brick my phone. It actually has become fun because i get other peoples phones brickem and learn how to unbrickem, mainly just vzw phones, but you get the idea. :money:


----------



## msburr87 (Jun 24, 2011)

No download mode = bricked

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## christo37 (Aug 2, 2011)

i know a easier way to do it do you know what the program odin is you can fix it with odin if you like to know where and how i can help thanks christo37


----------



## iamtyy (Jun 6, 2011)

christo37 said:


> i know a easier way to do it do you know what the program odin is you can fix it with odin if you like to know where and how i can help thanks christo37


Odin will not help, as he cannot get into download mode. Did you read the OP? He said he was using odin...


----------



## muchomaas (Jun 25, 2011)

Ugh. Sounds bad. Reading around the forums, came across a method that worked (galaxy phone) sometimes even w/ black screen of brick. Plug usb into comp, remove batt, reinstall batt, hold vol. down, plug in usb to phone, deep breath, and hope it triggers download mode. Like previous poster indicated, black screen = brick, but wth. Can't hurt. Have read of others using wall charger. Likely hard bricked, but am pulling for you...


----------



## kennydied23 (Jun 26, 2011)

If you can't get into download mode, you might want to try a usb jig


----------



## 0157h7 (Aug 1, 2011)

I had a device that would not show any signs of getting power. I sent it to Samsung and they fixed it. You may have just had a hardware malfunction while working on it.


----------



## dustin.mccutchen (Jul 30, 2011)

ok sorry it took so long to get back on here work has been a killer. ok i am using odin already. the pst software won't work either i build a jig and it running at 300k and it doesn't work either i haven't lost hope on it yet tomorrow im going to pick up a 1k res to add in and see if that works. i just tried the pulling batt again and still no go i am up for any ideas really anything 
thanks
dustin


----------



## Catalyst7 (Jul 25, 2011)

On the Fascinate plugging into wall charger without battery and volume down would sometimes force download mode. Don't know if this works on Charge but you might wanna give it a try. Otherwise purchase a download jig on Ebay.


----------



## diverbelow (Jul 2, 2011)

dustin.mccutchen said:


> ok droid charge was rooted went to restore back to stock unrooted (was going to sell it) tried to flash using Odin with the pit file and stock one Odin went about half way and had a error phone turned off i tried to get the phone back into download mode to restart the process but i can't get the phone into download mode also i can't get the phone to boot up no Samsung logo nothing any help would be greatly appreciated
> thanks


Well, if the screen does not turn on, you are hard bricked. Which I did the exact the same thing with my phone. This is what I found out. If you can get the screen to turn on, then a jig will help you to get in to the Download mode. If the screen will not turn on than a warranty replacement (which I did) might need to happen. Someone is trying to see if a JTAG repair might fix the phone.


----------

